# Pleco split fins



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, this morning I noticed my pleco has split or torn dorsal and tail fins. They were just fine yesterday, but I don't know what he was doing this night, but it doesn't look good. Well other than that he acts normal.

Any idea what is this and what can I do about it?

Here's a couple of photos. Sorry for the weird camera angle, but it was the best I could do.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe I should mention I have a crayfish in this tank as well, but they never seem to bother each other. Could it be they had a fight last night?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would bet it is the crayfish.They hunt at night so there is a good chance you wont see them messing with each other with the lights on anyway.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup, a crayfish will surprise a sleeping fish, and spend the whole night hunting. When the lights come on, it'll act like they're buddies - why wouldn't it since its day is for chilling while its night is for killing...


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like I will have to move the crayfish to another tank then.

Any suggestions what I can do about pleco's fins? Will they heal?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep the water clean with plenty of changes and should heal fine.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

A little update. I moved the crayfish into its own aquarium. And pleco's fins are already almost completely healed. It's amazing how fast it healed.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Clean water will always do wonders for fish when it comes to illness.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ive found pleco fins to heal the quickest out of all my fish. like scary quick...one day you'll be like oh, its ripped a fin then next day it will be fine and you'll be questioning weather you actually saw it!!


----------

